# Minimum Height Point of Attachment



## jar546 (May 4, 2016)

Is there a minimum height that a galvanized eye-bolt is required to be above finished grade when it is used as a point of attachment for a service?


----------



## chris kennedy (May 5, 2016)

10'

NEC 230.26


----------



## steveray (May 6, 2016)

My gut said Chris was wrong (but I knew better) and I read all the way to the end of 230.26 and sure enough, there it was. I take the "as long as the conductor clearance is good, why should the eye bolt matter" position. But it might be really hard to comply with conductor height (especially drip loop) if it were below 10'


----------

